# Pork belly in michigan



## navier (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all. I am from Southern Ontario and the price of porkbellies around here went stupid. 4.49 a lb. Does anyone know of a good place selling pork belly for a good price?

I can either cross at Amabassador for Detroit area, Aloganac or Marine City ferry crossing or Port Huron.

Been waiting all spring, summer to make bacon. got my amps and a whack of pellets when I was down south earlier this year and dying to try it.

thanks

Brian aka Navier


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you should find bellies at about a $1 lower per lb. in the States.  Call some chains in the areas and ask for prices in the meat or deli departments or fresh meat counters; and consider your exchange rate too. (there are easy free exchange calcs you can use).  Could be someone from those areas may chime in to help, too!


----------



## kingfishcam (Aug 7, 2013)

I doubt you will get any meat, especially raw meat across the border.


----------



## navier (Aug 8, 2013)

shop for groceries there all the time, never had a problem yet. Now going Canada to the states with meat is next to impossible though.


----------



## kingfishcam (Aug 8, 2013)

I buy mine at a place called Great Lakes on M59 in Hartland/Howell.  I think it was about $3.00 a pound


----------



## papa t (Aug 25, 2016)

As of today it is 3.49 a pound at Gordon's you must call ahead to order it 3 days it took me to get it. Comes pre skinned also.
Papa t


----------



## msuiceman (Sep 30, 2016)

i haven't bought a belly in a while, but costco had really good prices at least at one time.


----------



## jus256 (Jul 22, 2017)

Im bumping an old thread that came up in a search. I found John Henry's farm that is a possible source for pork belly in Michigan. They only do mail order or you can order online and pick up at either farmer's markets in Royal Oak or another location in the thumb on weekends in the summer. They also ship to other locations in the upper Midwest.

https://www.johnhenrys.net/pork-belly-unsliced-cut-to-desired-weight-2


----------



## jus256 (Jul 22, 2017)

I did check Sam's Club and Costco in Ann Arbor. I have both memberships. Sam's Club doesn't have pork belly. Costco has it but it's already sliced and packaged like bacon.

I was able to get a small slab for my first attempt from Sparrow Market in Kerrytown. It cost north of $5/lb


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

I can go by my place after work and check the price. It's close to the freeways near enough to bridge. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## papa t (Jul 28, 2017)

Gordon's has a great pork belly and the cheapest I found I bought some 4 months ago for 369.a pound. I live in north west Michigan. Hope this helps papa t


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

Well.. the place I go to get some supplies has cryovac pork bellies for $3.99 per lb. There is also a GFS store less than a mile away. Someone said they saw $3.69 lb there? This is about 3 miles off I-94 and 2 miles from I-75.  20 minutes west of the bridge. If your looking .20¢ on the dollar Canadian, it is $4.79 [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## Ryan Whitford (Aug 18, 2018)

You can get it at Whitford's B&G in Rochester MI. They usually have it but you may want to call ahead to be sure.


----------

